# Computer Troubles ASUS G72Gx



## asmellyvagabond (Jul 22, 2011)

I seem to have run into a problem. The other day my computer was running a little slow. I checked my C: drive, which was beginning to be quite full, so I thought I'd lighten the load by dropping some of the programs that came preinstalled on my computer. Big mistake. I somehow took out the software that enabled me to choose my "Power Gear 4" power mode settings, and I don't know which program(s) I need back. I have the ASUS G72Gx, and I've already tried going to the download page on their website, but I'd rather figure out for sure what I need rather than downloading almost at random.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The simplest solution would be trying a System Restore back to a time before you deleted the program?
If you are using Vista, you can get it here: Download Asus W2W POWER4 GEAR eXtreme 1.00.0014 Driver for Windows Vista - Softpedia


----------

